# Mix Ratio



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys, this is the first time I'm using the spray bottle technique and not using the hose for aging headstones... For a good drip but not real real faint, what ratio of paint to water for the sprayers have you guys and gals got good results with?? Thanks!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Huh. I'm kinda waiting for the answer to your question as well.

Currently, I've only been doing individual drips with thinned paint and a clear water mist. The paint is usually thinned 1 to 1, sometimes a bit more depending on the paint. The area is first misted with clear water to moisten it a bit, then the paint is dabbed on, then misted with clear water again to get it flowing. Basically a way scaled down version of the garden hose technique. Sometimes the process has to be repeated several times to reinforce the effect and get it looking right. 

It's a slow, tedious process...one drip at a time. With bigger and bigger projects now being built, I'd like to find a quicker process to speed things up. The spray bottle technique sounds good since most of my builds take place in the basement and it's a paint in rear to keep hauling things up and down all the time during the build. And I seriously doubt the wife will think too highly of the garden hose in the basement.


----------

